# Spartanburg Plant becomes Largest Production Location within 25 Years



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

which are the community colleges who own the apprentice programs which studies do you need to get a starting job trainee.


----------



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

Are the vocational courses a better option for the people holding full time jobs.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

GeorgeBush234 said:


> which are the community colleges who own the apprentice programs which studies do you need to get a starting job trainee.


Three colleges in the Upstate region of South Carolina participate in the BMW Scholars program:

Spartanburg Community College, https://www.sccsc.edu/bmw/
Greenville Technical College, http://gvltec.edu/BMW-scholars/
Tri-County Technical College,
http://www.tctc.edu/Student_Life_an...portunities/The_BMW_Tech_Scholars_Program.xml

Choosing a manufacturing related field of study at these colleges is recommended for acceptance into the program: electrical engineering technology, mechanical engineering technology, supply chain management, mechatronics, machine tool technology, welding technology, etc.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

GeorgeBush234 said:


> Are the vocational courses a better option for the people holding full time jobs.


Yes; taking individual courses on a part-time basis is preferable if you're currently working full time.

BMW Scholars program is not appropriate for people holding other full time jobs. You need to enroll as a full time student with at least 12 credit hours every semester including summer plus commit to working up to 20 hours a week at the BMW Spartanburg plant year round as well. This is practically impossible if you hold another full time job.


----------

